# 8.6 or 9.6?



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey everyone...

I will be upgrading my Blizzard power hitch 2 8ft plow with a Snowex V plow. I can't decide on the size though, I would like the 9.6 since driving around with it in V formation should make it pretty manageable. I currently do only residential so I'm wondering if the 9.6 is too much for driveways? I'm thinking 9.6 for potential commercial applications in the future. I've only had a straight blade so I'm looking forward to seeing the benefits of a V plow...

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Go bigger unless it physically won’t fit into the account in V mode. You won’t regret it.

Unless your truck can’t handle the weight.


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

I only have one driveway where I'm slightly concerned about but I will be fine with all my others... I have f350 so the truck will handle it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Tonyjeto said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> I will be upgrading my Blizzard power hitch 2 8ft plow with a Snowex V plow. I can't decide on the size though, I would like the 9.6 since driving around with it in V formation should make it pretty manageable. I currently do only residential so I'm wondering if the 9.6 is too much for driveways? I'm thinking 9.6 for potential commercial applications in the future. I've only had a straight blade so I'm looking forward to seeing the benefits of a V plow...
> 
> ...


Have you considered an 8-6 v plow with wings?
Would be a little more versatile. 
You'll like the v plow. On residential, you'll probably end up running in scoop as much as angled. 
In vee mode, you can bust through drifts and windrows left by municipal plows.


----------



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Go with the 8.6 and get the wings. Regardless of if you r swr or drw. The wings will give you the additional width when you do commercial and dthe additional inward tilt when pulling snow away from vehicles with less spillover


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I was thinking of getting the wings at some point no matter what size I get. 9.6 with wings would be nice for parking lots I think! I'm pushing with a '12 f350 6.7 srw. 

I'm looking forward to breaking through windrows left by the town with the 'V' and using down pressure to back blade some of my properties. Back blading with my current plow works well 50% of the time, the other 50%, it just packs it further then I need to shovel it away... such a pain! I'm hoping down pressure will alleviate that!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

9.6 ,


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Get the 9.6


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

V plows are nice amd have their place. The smowex is nice w downpressure. I run a snoway on my light duty truck it's the most productive plow I've owned. Has wings that scoop forward its 8ft moves snow wonderful amd down pressure backblades super clean


----------



## mybigdog1 (Dec 10, 2009)

9.6 is a big plow. Its heavy, wider than the mirrors on a dually and the additional 1 foot in size will be noticeably harder when pushing heavy snow due to the sheer volume you will be moving.

It's much quicker allowing for 2 passes on a residential driveway rather than 3.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I ran a 10’1” v plow ( 8.2 with wings )on a 3/4, heavy snow is handed much like it would be with a narrower plow. 

Another plus is when you make a scarp turn
In your 3500 it will clear a path wide enough 
So your not packing down the berm with your tires. 

The added width makes quick work on residential.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> I ran a 10'1" v plow ( 8.2 with wings )on a 3/4, heavy snow is handed much like it would be with a narrower plow.
> 
> Another plus is when you make a scarp turn
> In your 3500 it will clear a path wide enough
> ...


So, why not get an 8-2 with wings?
Residential streets in the city are narrow and the wings can be removed when you aren't plowing.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A 8.2 plow with wings is heavier than a 9.x /10ft v plow without them.

Even narrow streets will acomadate a 9’-10’
Foot plow.

( I never removed my wings as I welded them on.)
In scoop or Veee it fit threw every drive threw
I went threw.

Ps
a8.2 is to narrow for a truck with hips


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone...I went with the 9.6. I like the fact that the plow edges are wider than the truck when I have it as a straight blade. I have driveways with a drop-off on the sides, I can closer without having the tires dropping off. And in V form, it's no problems driving around. Not really planning on getting wings unless I get some lots to do, and it's not hourly .









Here's a pic...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

You are going to be very happy with that.


----------

